# What other places in the world have the same climate as Ireland?



## Calico (24 Jul 2008)

Or are we unluckily unique in our weather?


----------



## Markjbloggs (24 Jul 2008)

In Northwest USA, costal regions of Oregon and Washigton tend to have mild wet winters with some snow, and warmish summers with some cloud.  Not exactly the same as here, but the closest I've ever been in.


----------



## Caveat (24 Jul 2008)

A native told me that the _British Columbia_ region of _Canada_ is pretty similar. The _Falkland Islands_ and southern _Argentina_ wouldn't be great either.


----------



## efm (24 Jul 2008)

Calico said:


> Or are we unluckily unique in our weather?


 
We are unique in many ways as the Gulf Stream keeps Ireland warmer than it should, based on our Latitude.  We are on the same latitude as Canada's Hudson Bay and Moscow afaik.


----------



## ClubMan (24 Jul 2008)

> *What other places in the world have the same climate as Ireland?*


Economic climate?


----------



## Calico (24 Jul 2008)

ClubMan said:


> Economic climate?



No CM,  

[Or are we unluckily unique in our weather?]


----------



## ClubMan (24 Jul 2008)

Calico said:


> Or are we unluckily unique in our weather?


Why unlucky? Would you prefer some of the extremes that other places get? If so you could always emigrate.


----------



## Teabag (24 Jul 2008)

Calico said:


> Or are we unluckily unique in our weather?



West coast of New Zealand's south island. Wet but beautiful.


----------



## Ash 22 (24 Jul 2008)

I think we should count ourselves so lucky here with our weather. We never get extremes like other places. Take America ,from raging wildfires to droughts to hurricanes.


----------



## Brianne (24 Jul 2008)

We have one of the best climates in the world; we can grow almost anything and have no extremes. British Columbia, west coast, is very similar; a bit wetter, a bit hotter and a bit colder. They emigrate there in their droves from inland Canada, to retire.


----------



## Bubbly Scot (24 Jul 2008)

One thing I noticed when I moved here from the Uk was the flora and fauna are quite different. Things grown here that you just don't see over there. 

I love the weather here (last years six solid weeks of rain aside).


----------



## dem_syhp (25 Jul 2008)

Bubbly Scot said:


> Things grown here that you just don't see over there.



How true, I remember the fungus growing from the wall's in our class room


----------



## elefantfresh (25 Jul 2008)

> A native told me that the _British Columbia_ region of _Canada_ is pretty similar.



Dunno about that Caveat - BC has extreme winters and beautiful warm summers. I'm sure the get drizzle days too but they do have genuine seasons.


----------

